
Calculus in 20 Minutes - ivank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX_is9LzFSY
======
ComputerGuru
Awesome recap.. That link is to the first ten minutes only though, here's the
link to the second half:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9OkFTDG4fY&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9OkFTDG4fY&feature=related)

~~~
kylec
Why can't my professors be like this? I cracked up when he pulled out the
bowl.

~~~
nilobject
Exactly, if my professor was like this, I probably would have gone past Calc
II.

------
stillmotion
I love it. "Computers know calculus, everyone knows calculus, you've got to
learn calculus."

~~~
LPTS
<http://www.amazon.com/Calculus-Michael-Spivak/dp/0914098896>

I am learning calculus from this book on my own. It's great if you already
know a lot of logic.

------
rory096
Whoa, that was bizarre. I just finished taking the online course of his a few
days ago.

------
dimitry
A nice recap :)

------
GrandMasterBirt
A nice recap, I doubt anyone can just pick up calculus from this.

Plus, calc 1 was a breeze, calc 2 is where the brain-pain started.

~~~
abstractbill
Out of interest, I've never heard this naming scheme (calc 1, calc 2, etc?)
back in the UK but it seems quite common in the US. Is the content of these
courses very standardized? How far does the sequence go?

~~~
bkovitz
It's very standard.

Calc 1: Differentiation up to the Chain Rule, with applications like
maximization problems. Basic integration, up to the Substitution Rule.

Calc 2: More-difficult integration techniques (integration by parts,
trigonometric substitution, partial-fraction decomposition), infinite series.
Most people find Calc 2 the toughest because of the infinite series.

Calc 3: Multivariate calculus, partial derivatives, lots of 3D stuff. Easy,
intuitive, spatial.

~~~
bluelu
These are highschool courses or? We did that in highschool (allthough it was
repeated in university as well). I suspect the russians are learning that in
primary school, because they are so good at math. ;)

~~~
emmett
It depends on the person. I went through the series in highschool, but many
(most?) people do it in college and some never get through it at all.

